# Critical abstract art



## PeterKiel (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello!

I am trying to sell some of my art on ebay just to see if can get recognized. It is my piece: Socially Confused! It is one of my best paintings so far and I really hope for someone to like and buy it.

Could you guys check it out please and give some response? 

This is the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221393683889?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Hope for some response!


----------



## Scott R Nelson (Jun 26, 2013)

That doesn't look like watercolor to me. 

You're not just spamming us are you?


----------



## PeterKiel (Mar 14, 2014)

*It is*

It is watercolor but it is a special kind i think. But it is definitly watercolor, I just used a lot.


----------



## Master Snowy (Mar 10, 2014)

I think these are not those typical water colors, must be those paste like ones that come in tubes and are basically called water colors. But still, what you have done looks really different from that. In anyway, that's a nice piece of art! I'm sure somebody would buy it!


----------

